# Is this a GSD & How old?



## Brexin (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello!!!

Have been on the lookout for a new member of my family in the local kill shelters. Today i came across what they said was a 3 month old Labrador retriever mix. I've owned 4 labs and the markings look more GSD than lab (as well as the coat which i know is hard to tell as a pup) but the ears are more off to the side than a typical GSD.

If you were to make a call on what type of puppy this is and how old it is what would you estimate?

I've adopted from shelters before but never a puppy, what should i prepare myself for to make sure that this puppy is properly integrated into our home?

Thank you!!!


New Puppy by Brexxin, on Flickr


photo(1) by Brexxin, on Flickr


photo by Brexxin, on Flickr


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I see some Rott - no GSD. Google rottie pups and you will see the similar markings on the brows, chest and muzzle. Looks to be 2-3 months old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks sorta like a cocker spaniel to me


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Definitely not a shepherd. I also see more spaniel in the puppy. Very cute, whatever breed it is!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My first thought on the last picture was Cocker Spaniel too...so cute..I had a Cocker mix once, she was a wonderful dog...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cute pup regardless of what it is! Thanks for rescuing the litlte one.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Super cute pup!  I agree, looks more spanielish than anything. I don't see GSD or Rottie.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

not a GSD, whatever it is, it will be small. No Rott in there.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute puppy, I also was thinking spaniel mix. :wub:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for spaniel mix and looks young, maybe 6 - 8 weeks old


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

dachshund ?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought Cocker right off the bat. Definitely a cutie though!!!


----------



## Brexin (Oct 15, 2012)

Looked at more cocker pics and i can't convince myself that that is what it is. All cocker pups have the shaggy ears, these are more lab like (or German was what we were hoping but they don't appear to be high enough on the head)


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I see wavy ears that I'd put money down will get longer/shaggier as the dog ages. I'd actually take a guess at the dog being more of a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel over a Cocker. There is always a big chance it's a mix too.

Cavs:









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I don't see much past that in this dog. No Lab, Rottie or GSD.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My vote also for spaniel mix, but with a little Gordon setter thrown in. Darling pup - enjoy!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

How much does it weigh? That's usually a good sign at this point at what breed it could possibly be...you'd at least be able to narrow down the size.

GSD ears would kind of be up already. At least they look like they're about to go up. These are definitely more lab like or floppy. Paws are also a good sign of what kind of dogs are in there. From the pictures...if this dog is 8 weeks its probably not a GSD. I mean, GSD pups are about 15-20 lbs by this age, and even a malnourished one will at least have some more bone to it. 

Shelters will pretty much paste GSD on anything that's black/brown these days. I met a family and their dog at a fair once (had my boy with me) and they were laughing at the fact their shelter told them their dog was a GSD mix. Their dog was about 15 lbs fully grown lol.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What an adorable puppy. I love, love, love mixes. They make some of the best pets and guessing what they are is half the fun. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Brexin (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words, he really is a cutie.

We don't pick the puppy up for another 2 days but from handling it i'd say its about 5 lbs. it's a chubby lil guy though.

My concern is that the puppy wasn't weened since it was an abandoned dog. All puppies they had in the shelter were teamed up with a dog their size and when we paired this puppy up with a dog 3-4 times its size they had no issue playing around and having fun.

I understand that taking in puppies that may have been taken from their mothers early may be more work in the long run but the immediate demeanor of this puppy versus the majority of the puppies there was cool, calm and calculated with a lil spunk thrown in when you least expect it 



martemchik said:


> How much does it weigh? That's usually a good sign at this point at what breed it could possibly be...you'd at least be able to narrow down the size.
> 
> GSD ears would kind of be up already. At least they look like they're about to go up. These are definitely more lab like or floppy. Paws are also a good sign of what kind of dogs are in there. From the pictures...if this dog is 8 weeks its probably not a GSD. I mean, GSD pups are about 15-20 lbs by this age, and even a malnourished one will at least have some more bone to it.
> 
> Shelters will pretty much paste GSD on anything that's black/brown these days. I met a family and their dog at a fair once (had my boy with me) and they were laughing at the fact their shelter told them their dog was a GSD mix. Their dog was about 15 lbs fully grown lol.


----------

